# new USAT SD70



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

sorry for the delay


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree completely!











Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Thought it would be easy to post a pic on this form on this forum. However it seems to be a well kept sceret


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a number of threads on this... you are not a first class member, so you can only post pictures that are already on the internet. 

If you dropped the $24 bucks you would be able to upload and resize pictures. It's worth the bucks. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Greg


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill's MAC


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I swore I would never buy another USA loco, but....this is beautiful! and...it's SP!


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Go ahead...rub it in! lol Got to check out prices....problem is...like the SP and the DRGW. Tough choice.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you Bill! Don't give up! 

Nice pix and keep them coming! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Southern looks great, but so does the blue and yellow of the Alaska RR...................................all we need now is a selection of cars to replicate the Kenai wild-life train...

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Some nice details


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

So, are the lights on the SD70 as bright as the ones on the Aristo Dash 9? I was a tad disappointed with the headlights on the Aristo's GP40's. The Dash lights are 'bright' LEDs.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Haven't run this in the dark yet the ditch lights. flash at low speeds


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

some comparison shots


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

usat F3


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

LGB F7a


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Aristo Dash 9


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

last one


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Still, it would have been nice if they'd made the right loco for the Heritgae schemes, pity that.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are the headlights and ditch lights during daytime running.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

not to scale cat


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not an expert, whose F unit is that? (in the nose to nose picture) I would have thought the SD was taller. I know why the dash 9 is taller than the SD (wrong height on the dash 9). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Never have figured out why AC never added LEDs to the GP 40. BTW the Sp units look great. Later RJD


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

The F unit is a LGB F7a


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh! thanks Bill, that's why it is larger than the other diesel, it's more like 1:27 scale. 

All good looking stuff, enjoy! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 12/29/2008 3:12 AM
I swore I would never buy another USA loco, but....this is beautiful! and...it's SP! 



As I have gradually got rid of other products and now only run USAT engines (and not getting a whole lot off topic) I'd be interested in the Cole's Notes version of what problems you experienced. 
I'm even contemplating trading in my unused CN -9 for a CN SD70 type.


Dave


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

The main issue I have with USAT is the lack of a DCC plug. I hope that QSI finishes their DCC adapter board as I do not want to rewire these engines


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it really that hard to rewire a USAT engine? I normally rip out the circuit boards and wire directly to the appropriate places.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the two USAT engines that I did sure where a pain in the butt to wire especially the S-4. I also am waiting on the QSI boards to complete my fleet of USAT loco's as I do not want to have to do the hard wires any longer. Later RJD


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I did an S-4. Unless QSI wires their lamp drivers different than everyone else, the S-4 will still be a pain since the LED's are backward.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI unit for USAT is much more involved, it has multiple connectors to handle all the different interfaces and the ability to supply DC of any polarity to these, as well as different voltages. 

It is entirely plug and play, you unplug the motor connectors, the track pickup connectors, the smoke unit and the lighting connectors. You now take the 2 screws out of the stock board and lift it off. The new board has the same shape, the slide switches, and screws right in the same place. Now you just plug the connectors back into this new board. The new board has more connectors than the stock board, so it can accomodate all the different lighting that is used on the different USAT locos. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Greg
Any idea ehen the Qsi board will be available? Will the add on board have the aristo plug so that the Dcc board can be swaped out?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By Rod Hayward on 12/29/2008 9:11 AM
Still, it would have been nice if they'd made the right loco for the Heritgae schemes, pity that.


I think Rod is referring to the version USAT SD70 being too early for prototype accuracy.
See attached pictures of the prototype SP Heritage (UP1996) loco:











Of most significance, the radiator area flaring is different on the prototypes shown here as compared to the USAT SD70 version. 












-Ted


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Great pictures Ted. Whats the white disk on top of the cab? I'm guessing GPS.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Ted, USA Trains' SD70MAC is accurate. The pictures you presented are actually EMDs' SD70ACe. It is pretty much the same engine except it has the body style of the SD80MAC/SD9043AC but has a bigger sand box on the nose making it look squared and the windows on the front of the cab don't slant down for better visibility, and is 'environmentally friendly' as the 'e' in ACe suggests. There are some SD70MACs with the vents flared out on the side, this is how EMD is building many of the newer SD70MACs. It seems the newer EMD engines are just as customized/customizable as the older EMDs were. I still have yet to run any of the SD70ACe locomotives







but the SD70MACs are real work horses and the dynamics are ridiculously tough. I have to be real careful with my dynamic load going through turnouts and crossovers lol. I am so glad that USA Trains is paying so much attention to the EMD engines. I love EMD! Their locomotives are such high quality and always a joy to run. 
I hope that USA Trains' next engine is the SD70ACe/SD80MAC/SD9043AC. They are all similar in appearance but for Conrail it would be the SD80MAC body style, UP would have SD9043AC(SD90MAC), and all current roads would have SD70ACe. It would be similar to the GP7/9 run that they did where they made the locomotive a 7 or a 9 depending on which road they were making it in. It is actually my dream to own a USA Trains Conrail SD80MAC #4100. I first brought it to their attention in 1999 and they are getting closer with the SD70MAC. Whether my dream is a reality or not, I will always enjoy USA Trains' locomotives. I am always shocked at the details, they are amazing!







Everyone request SD80MAC/SD9043AC/SD70ACe!!!!


-Will


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

CAn anyoone tell me why up decided to do these heratige paint schemes?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Public relations... and employee relations... there are a lot of employees from the roads that U.P. has absorbed and the nostalgic paint schemes are intended to show that U.P. management acknoledges that heratige.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dont know and dont care but sure glad they did, heres my 3...
Nick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like that Heritage S.P. SD70 is passing through several railroads. Caught it awhile back during a pass through on my Sierra Cascade and Pacific.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW !!! Nice pics Paul, show us more!! Your rails look great.

-Will


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 01/01/2009 12:49 PM
Looks like that Heritage S.P. SD70 is passing through several railroads. Caught it awhile back during a pass through on my Sierra Cascade and Pacific.






























As usual Paul, i bow to the master!!!!! your RR is really great... i hope by the end of this year i can give you guys a run for your money...








Nick


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Paul how many cars are your sd70s pulling?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bills,
I think I had all 15 that I have on that day. I shot those pics just after I got the SD70 and converted it to RC and battery. It sure is a great paint job. If you have not noticed,the heritage locos are the first that do not come with traction tires. That saves $10.00 plus shipping to swap them out.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 12/31/2008 1:36 PM
...SNIP... 

Ted, USA Trains' SD70MAC is accurate. The pictures you presented are actually EMDs' SD70ACe.
...SNIP...
-Will 


Will,

Yes, the USAT SD70MAC is correct as the loco is concerned.
The issue is that the Heritage UP1996 (SP) livery is not correct for it.
The prototype pictures clearly show this - as you pointed out being for the SD70ACe.


I think this is what prompted Rod Hayward's prior comment in page 2 of this thread: "Still, it would have been nice if they'd made the right loco for the Heritgae schemes, pity that."

All that said, it still is nice to see that USAT did decorate their SD70 in the Heritage livery. 



Thanks,








-Ted


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By Bills on 12/31/2008 6:06 PM
CAn anyoone tell me why up decided to do these heratige paint schemes?

I suspect this goes beyond "public relations" reasons.

As I recall, there had been a licensing dispute with several model train companies, most of which had to pay licensing fees to Union Pacific for use of their trade mark / copyrights. 
At first it was mostly focused on the models decorated in the Union Pacific livery - then the UP subsumed fallen flag road names, too. 
So I suspect by having a resurrection of those fallen flag trade marks on the various Heritage units served to keep alive the trade marks / copyrights so as to assure or enhance UP's legal position.

(Since then, to my recollection, I believe UP relented about the licensing fees, but still maintained control over the use of their trade marks.)


-Ted


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 01/09/2009 12:20 AM
Posted By Bills on 12/31/2008 6:06 PM
CAn anyoone tell me why up decided to do these heratige paint schemes?

I suspect this goes beyond "public relations" reasons.

As I recall, there had been a licensing dispute with several model train companies, most of which had to pay licensing fees to Union Pacific for use of their trade mark / copyrights. 
At first it was mostly focused on the models decorated in the Union Pacific livery - then the UP subsumed fallen flag road names, too. 
So I suspect by having a resurrection of those fallen flag trade marks on the various Heritage units served to keep alive the trade marks / copyrights so as to assure or enhance UP's legal position.

(Since then, to my recollection, I believe UP relented about the licensing fees, but still maintained control over the use of their trade marks.)


-Ted 




That sums it up really well and MTH was the front runner that went neck to neck with the mighty U.P. and won for all toy train manufacturers...









U.P., MTH Trademark Dispute


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops, forgot to add that those USA Trains SD70's are some mighty fine..well actually excellent locomotives...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Chuck... you da man.....








Nick


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of licensing, I hear that BNSF is now trying to pull what UP did.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I think CSX tried this also and they gave up!!!! so it will be interesting to see how things pan out...* *Nick*


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Ted is right, I think.   Some time ago, after the UP merged w/ the C&NW, the issue was discussed on this forum.


The UP then announced exclusive trademark rights to its former " fallen flag" railroad logos.
It seemed odd that the UP appeared to be simultaneously abandoning all prior logos.


(My lawyer friends tell me that if you want to preserve you trademark rights, not using them is a risky idea)


Some time after that, the revival engines appeared.


Probably just a coincidence, maybe.


cheers


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Hey Paul that pic#2 with the train passing a few yard details is sheer magic. and painted rails....awesome.... brings home to me yet again all i'm doing is playing at toy trains /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif .....


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

The SD70 models looks great, but as with the SD40's, I was never a fan of the jointed trucks and had numerous problems with them. But the pictures are great, some of them look quite real! 

Xian


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Fildowns,
Since you noticed the painted rails ,did you also notice that the tops of the rails on the sidings are painted? I run with battery so simulating rusted old seldom used sidings like this is easy. They are fully operational.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By Bills on 12/31/2008 1:03 PM
Great pictures Ted. Whats the white disk on top of the cab? I'm guessing GPS.

Yep, you are correct; see the following:


Article, "GE watches its units from afar", Trains Magazine, August 2007, page 22" explains the roof top bubble devices.
Below are excerpts:
"Electro Motive has a similar monitoring program for its SD units."
Using GPS, the builder [GE] keeps tabs from a monitoring center in Erie, PA., where units are made" 
"Under the plastic bubble atop General Electric units,[cab roof top]....is a system of communication devices that make sure signals get through no matter where the units are."
"Global Positioning Satellites locate the units (and mapping software helps GE personnel pinpoint their exact locations). Through a combination of satellites, mobile internet (Wi-fi) and cellular modems, the units are in almost constant contact with the center."

-Ted


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Scuse me, wrong window.


----------

